# Vinyl siding recommendations



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Might want to narrow that down a bit.
#1 What's localy avalible to you from your local real siding supplyer. (not a box store)
Give us a clue on what style siding your looking for. It comes in at least a dozen differant profiles, plus all the differant finishes.
A personal preferance as to what lays flatter and stays that way is at least .045 thick and with a profile, EG: dutch lap, beaded.
90% of how a siding job, like most jobs look years later is how it's installed.
This is the one I use most.
http://www.certainteed.com/products/vinyl-siding/horizontal-siding/vinyl-siding-collection/309977
For one reason it's .046 thick.

I'd strongly suggest unless your into sticker shock you pass on getting quotes from Box stores or Sears. And just stick with a real siding company or local contractor.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks. We haven't picked out a style yet. I was hoping you guys could narrow it down to maybe 2 quality manufacturers. Certainteed is certainly one of them, from what I've read.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What makes you think Certainteed is one of the quality ones?

What board to you want? They all make pretty good stuff now if you stick with the big brands.

Alside, Lansing, Crane, Certainteed, etc.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Windows on Wash said:


> What makes you think Certainteed is one of the quality ones? Alside, Lansing, Crane, Certainteed, etc.


From reading a few websites. Are you saying Certainteed is not good?


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> What makes you think Certainteed is one of the quality ones?
> 
> What board to you want? They all make pretty good stuff now if you stick with the big brands.
> 
> Alside, Lansing, Crane, Certainteed, etc.



Hey Eric. To me it is actually nice to see a company holing the line on quality, and not caving in to price only. I really like the landmark shingles I installed and in my humble opinion, they blow away the competition in how "rich" they look on the roof. If their siding follows their marketing approach for their roofing, they are really taking the right approach, IMO. Americans are tired of cheap looking crap. Well at least this one is. :laughing:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Jim McC said:


> From reading a few websites. Are you saying Certainteed is not good?


Not at all. Just delving into what your criteria for defining good are. 

Certainteed is a good board and a quality manufacturer, but you have to look critically at the information you read and get as it can "certainly" bis misleading. 



jagans said:


> Hey Eric. To me it is actually nice to see a company holing the line on quality, and not caving in to price only. I really like the landmark shingles I installed and in my humble opinion, they blow away the competition in how "rich" they look on the roof. If their siding follows their marketing approach for their roofing, they are really taking the right approach, IMO. Americans are tired of cheap looking crap. Well at least this one is. :laughing:


I agree. One of the reasons that we use their shingles most of the time.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

*Vinyl siding*

I really like the double 5" dutchlap vinyl siding. Joecaption suggested the CertainTeed Monogram 46. Are there better choices for the same or less money? Thanks.


----------



## pkovo (Mar 9, 2008)

I had Mastic Quest double 5" installed on my home a few years ago. I am really happy with it. Looks great. It is .046.

Most guys by me deal with Certainteed. There's a big supplier that stocks it nearby. When I was getting bids, I looked at a lot of houses sided with monogram...looked great. Had I gone certainteed, thats what I would have gotten

For us, they both looked good, and it came down to a preference on color or something minor to me (can't remember was the wifes call).

Unless your installing it yourself, the price difference probably shouldn't be to much of a concern because the labor is where the bulk of the cost is.

My advice, if your not doing it yourself be careful who you pick, and get many bids. I was amazed at some of the clowns I spoke to. Some I wouldn't trust to change a lightbulb on my property. Some that disappeared when I asked for references or examples of work, others that seemed like they were _pure_ salesman.

The two I like the best were the two most expensive, but they each definitely dealt with a specific brand...one certainteed, the other Mastic. I went with the Mastic guy basically because we liked that siding, but was comfortable with either one.

Oh, I did the soffits myself, and used the Certainteed 3. invisivent. Really like like it. My dad did to, he copied mine, and hired the other certainteed contractor I liked to do his.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks pkovo.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

Just a little input. We just had our house resided. Got quotes from a contractor who uses Mastic, Sears who uses Alside, and a contractor who uses Certainteed. We went with the Certainteed contractor. Monogram 46 4" lap with some shakes on some accent spots. Invisivents for soffits. PVC-coated alumuminum trim coil for all of the trim, soffits, etc. New housewrap, insulation, tape, trim around windows, new gutters etc. We got a great contractor with great customer service and that makes all the difference, but the product is great too.

Lots of good details in the install like trim coil pieces against all of the brick that is caulked to provide a super clean and waterproof meeting, the dentition above the garage (the only fancy thing we chose, they do some of the cheesy stuff like sunbursts), wrapping every door and window with trim coil, and super tidy soffits and fascia.

It took them almost a month, weather permitting. Tons and tons of labor. It was weeks before a single piece of siding went up. The prep part like housewrap, insulation, trim coil and j-channel took forever. 3-person team, the lead guy who did all of the trim coil stuff, the main sider, and the young kid who did all of the grunt work and cleanup.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

monogram is sweet stuff. I also like certain teed. To the original poster crane is also a good choice. Vinyl can either look really good or really bad depending on the installer.


----------



## dagmar (Aug 2, 2017)

I have always thought Kaycan had some quality products. I used their Lap Siding on my house.


----------

